# Multiple camera roll folders when mounting iPhone



## 22kkb22 (Mar 9, 2012)

I often simply mount my iPhone and access the camera roll folder directly to get at photos I've taken. Until I upgraded to iOS 5.x a few months back this was easy - there was a single folder (\Internal Storage\DCIM\whatever) that contained all my photos. After upgrading to iOS5 there are now 6 separate folders containing all my photos. What most annoying is that the folder names are rather arbitrary and, at least when mounting under Windows 7, there's no indication of which folder contains which photos. The dates on the folders are all the same (I'm assuming the date on which I upgraded to iOS5) so there's no way to determine which folder new photos are being added to.

I've seen discussions on how to make this happen - creating multiple folders within the camera roll - but in my case, I really would prefer they all be in one place. I guess an alternative would be to rename the folders with something more meaningful - does anyone know if that is something I can do safely? Or why this happened without my "permission" in the first place?

Thx


----------

